# Weird food you feed your pets?



## GalaxyGirl (Feb 1, 2007)

I was wondering if you guys ever feed your pets any odd food?

I was just standing in the laundry room eating the tub of Alphabet Cookies, and I gave one to my cat and she ate half of it. I used to ride this Arabian pony, and in the cold mornings before our lessons I would give us a breakfast of naan and honey haha. Now my mare and I eat pita chips with my little pony fruit snacks.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

One of my cats gets pushy whenever we break out corn chips and gets overly violent when we have Lays BBQ potato chips. He loves both and has since equated bagged food with chips. Regardless of whether we put crackers or whatever is being eaten. Another of my cats will only eat fresh trout when I catch it. If I freeze it, he won't touch it.


----------



## GalaxyGirl (Feb 1, 2007)

Hehe, thats funny Leif


----------



## Mating Slinkys (Apr 17, 2007)

My old cat (sadly now deceased) used to go nuts for curry, whenever we had a curry she would go mad, mewing and rubbing up against our legs and jumping on to the table. In the end the only way to get any peace was to preare a small dish for her and all eat together. She loved the hotter ones, as we used to get hotter and hotter ones to try and put her off, and in the end she would make a small fuss at the smell of a Korma but kick right off if we didn't give her a hot one! Strange cat that one.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

My dog loves curry as well, but she'll only take it on naan bread.

One of the dogs my mum uses for breeding loves carrot peelings.

My old horse Shandy (RIP) loves bananas as well.


----------



## GW (May 25, 2007)

I have a Beagle that absolutely loves Grapes...
He'll take one then throw it on the floor...roll around on it for a short bit then inhale it, then right back for another!
Still laugh about it to this day when he rolled around on one and it got stuck underneath his collar right on the back of his neck! He spun around looking for it then he would stop and sniff the air...then start spinning again. After about the 20th time it fell out and he turned and looked at us like "You Should Have Told Me" :lol:


----------



## GalaxyGirl (Feb 1, 2007)

Haha, I take it our animals just love indian food. I will have to remember that for the future when my horse comes to vacation at my house.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i've got a little parrot at the moment,
and she loves, prawn crackers,roast dinner,
toast with marmite,crisps,jam,noodles
(as long as they have not been cooked with onion)
fruit,
oh yes and i forgot,if she's got the hump...............
my blooming finger.


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

Folks:

The "Puppy Dog" has a very, very hard life!

I once asked Chris if he was spoiled.
She responded that that was the dumbest "you know what" question she had ever heard.

When I am eating he "knows better" than to aggravate me, lays far away from where I am and will "turn his head" away (like a kid) if he happens to look at me, I see him doing it and I look at him.

He gets everything that I eat which he likes.

His favorite people food (including steak, chicken, fish, etc) is/are Cashews (which I only occasionally eat but mainly keep in the house for him).

When you get past cashews and his obvious favorites his next choice (believe it or not) is my homemade Caesar salad and Caesar salad dressing!

TR

BTW:

This is the "Puppy Dog" on his favorite UT blanket.










And "just in case" anyone has forgotten the Horns were the 2005 NCAA Football National Champions!


BTW again:
I enjoyed wearing the jacket depicted in the following photographs last winter until the Puppy Dog decided that this jacket should be his pallet at my offices.




















TR


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

The "puppy dog" is gorgeous!

I don't know why but I think he looks Australlian.


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

Julie said:


> The "puppy dog" is gorgeous!


TY



Julie said:


> I don't know why but I think he looks Australlian.


That is what his vet says.


To make a long story short (or try to):

One Monday morning about 4 years ago (Vet says he was about 2 months old at the time) he showed on the front porch of my offices howling and probably half dead from thirst, hunger and ticks.
Let him in and gave him some water & steak and let him stay in all day where it was cool (everywhere he walked a black trail of ticks was evident).

Same thing on Tuesday morning (ie. howling, letting in, steak and water) and on Wednesday morning
BUT
on Wednesday morning after he got his "belly full" of steak took him to the Vet.

Took two trips to the Vet for dipping to get all the ticks off.

Just unbelievable "how smart" a puppy dog can get when they are with you pretty much 24/7.

TR


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

my mate would feed his dog whatever he was eating, this mainly consisted of coffee and biscuits, but every meal the dog would have part of it... i dont think it ever ate real dog food and it lived longer than most dogs....


----------



## Witchery (May 21, 2007)

My dog has a sweet tooth and loves jelly beans and pancakes with ice cream and maple syrup. He doesn't get them often.


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

my mums buys a whole leg of lamb and precooked chicken for our dog. she is 9 and has never even seen a can of dog food!! and she is soooo energetic, even for her age!
the previous dogs we had, ate a bowl of cornflakes with milk, along with a bowl of tea for brekkie.
my rats enjoy a nice choccie muffin and crunchy nut cornflakes and toast!

heres my Chloe. i still call her a puppy!!!!


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

My rabbit Fritz really loves those sweet chili heat Doritos xD


----------



## JHK30 (Dec 29, 2008)

some of you might be offended by this so stop reading now!






I feed my cat my fish that die. she loves them!

Heres my cat paws:


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Ah...an old thread resurrected from the dead! My childhood cat, Winkie, would eat the tops of asparagus spears. He also liked cantaloupe.

My kitty I have now, Clyde, always breaks into the packages of pasta. Spaghetti, egg noodles, etc...he likes them all.
Clyde


----------



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

My pets don't like any odd or weird foods... But I used to feed my PepperDog home made beef,brown rice and vegetables everyday for the last 2 years of her life.. She was 21 and she died 3 weeks ago 
ANd yes she really was 21...simply....amazing. I didn't know her her whole life just the last 5 years of it, but my bf credits me for her living so much longer,b/c I initiated the homemade food. lol what a sweetheart for him to say that eh?.
RIP Pepperdog


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I petsat for a dog whose owner made her wn food for him consisting of ground turkey, veggies and rice.One day they wers gone all dy and she asked me to go over and feed the dog and let him out. She said the food would be in the fridge in a bowl covered with saran wrap. When I saw it, I wasn't even sure it was the dog's, it looked so good! lol I thought it might be their leftver lunch or somehing. haa


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

mags2313 said:


> My pets don't like any odd or weird foods... But I used to feed my PepperDog home made beef,brown rice and vegetables everyday for the last 2 years of her life.. She was 21 and she died 3 weeks ago
> ANd yes she really was 21...simply....amazing. I didn't know her her whole life just the last 5 years of it, but my bf credits me for her living so much longer,b/c I initiated the homemade food. lol what a sweetheart for him to say that eh?.
> RIP Pepperdog


21 years is amazingly long lived. What bred of dog was Pepperdog?
The B/F is right...you do deserve all the credit. Sorry for your loss...


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Sorry for your loss Mags, sounds like PepperDog was really well loved and she must be sadly missed! I'll bet the last two years were very happy years for her


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about PepperDog I know she'll be missed very much.


----------



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

*awww *

Why thank you all so very much..
Pep was an australian sheepdog border collie huskey....
She was black and white with husky ears and eyes and a sheep dog tail (which was just a small stump)
Soon I will post her pic in the memorial section on this site....yeah, I'll do that tomorrow


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Loaches:
Occasional hotdogs or sausages

Snails:
Snail jello (gelatin, honey, calcium pills, Gerber)
plaster of Paris pucks
Tums or Caltrate


----------



## Jewels (Dec 27, 2008)

*unusual foods for pets/ Heeler piccy*



Falina said:


> The "puppy dog" is gorgeous!
> 
> I don't know why but I think he looks Australlian.


Hi there,
Yes, that dog is a mixture of 2 coloured forms of the Australian Cattle Dog or Blue (and Red) Heeler. This is an Australian breed, bred for their ability to jump on the cattle's backs and nip them into fences or other places that the farmer wants. This means that they are a breed requiring LOTS of exercise! 
That piccy looks to me like a cross Blue Heeler with a Red Heeler (from the red around his face)/which makes him a purebred Heeler....Agreed, beautiful!
As for strange things to feed your pets, my German Shepherd luvs seaweed rice crackers and gingernut biscuits! Both things that she eyes me off over when I'm eating them! I find the seaweed a little unusual........for a dog!/when she was a pup she used to rip the fish flakes off the top of the tank and eat them, however!
As for fishtanks (to get back to topic), my ex used to put bits of tiny chicken in the tank for the Discus....NOT advised, as it spoiled the water and led to me needing to do a lot of water changing!..... These days I stick to standard Discus food blocks, which I tame them up with by feeding blocks to the smaller fish out of my gloved hand to give them a head start.
Cheers Jewels


----------



## sakuda (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, I didn't originally intentionally give it to her, but my cat Lemon loooooooooooves ranch. which is amusing, because I also looooooooooooove ranch, which proves that she is my kitty soulmate. She also likes butter.


----------



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

my horses looooooooooove oreos, pop tarts, and cheerios.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

lol, do you dunk em for them too?


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

my black lab loves green beans....canned ones....man! she gobbles them right up a whole can in like 5 minutes haha


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Used to have a bull terrier that loved ice cream sandwiches but I was careful of feeding more than one every couple weeks(chocolate) My dog Hoover a golden retriever/shepard mix loves lucky charms cereal and anything from long John Silver.I make him ride in the back of the truck after eating hush puppies however.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My neighbor's dog likes raw green beans.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

My girlfriend's cat will eat just about anything. It loves poptarts especially.


----------



## adiumroot (Apr 13, 2009)

We feed our dogs and cats table scraps: rice, meat, vegetables. Although we don't include heavily processed food such as ham, bacon, etc and known toxins such as chocolate.
I've read that it's harmful to them but from where I am, that's the norm, especially amongst lower-middle to lower-class families. 

And from experience, we have had dogs and cats who were fed table scraps all their lives and lived a full lifespan, being quite healthy.

I even had a puppy who refused to eat the dog food I buy for him, choosing to eat table scraps.


----------



## FishFreak95 (Sep 29, 2008)

My RES only eats meat and reptomin pellets. One time I was chasing a lizard and it went into the pond. The first thing gone on the lizard was the head so it was a quick death, then he ate the whole thing in one bite. He has also eaten these freakish tad poles that were 5 inches long and its head was in inch thick!


----------



## Linds (Apr 10, 2009)

I had to add this because I didn't see any posts about kitties eating this. When my sis and I lived at home, we would feed fresh or cooked vegetables to my parents cat Tommy. I remember him eating atleast cucumber. I know we probably offered him corn, carrots, and tomato as well. I'm pretty sure my parents don't offer this to him now. They do however have a rolly polly cat named Kitty who LOVES peanuts. If she's sleeping somewhere in the house, and you yell "PEANUTS!" she comes running to the kitchen. If you shake the plastic container that shelled peanuts come in, she will also come running. You can trick her by yelling words (mostly made up) similar to "peanuts", and by shaking a container of jellybeans. When Kitty went missing (she's an indoor kitty), my mum walked up and down the street yelling "Peanuts!" while shaking a container of them. This didn't actually work because she was far too scared to come out of hiding.

My cats aren't into "human food" now. But when I was a student for the first time living off of oatmeal, bread, and saltine crackers (I will never EVER weigh 107 lb again), my cats would clean the bowls, and bust into the bread and cracker bags if they were accessible. I'm not sure why they did this because they ate better than me.


----------



## alexOATH (Jul 27, 2009)

My horse used to love grapes and oyster crackers.
And my cat will eat just about anything.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

My rats LOVE kale. And sometimes I let them have dark chocolate. That usually leads to a pretty big mess of melted chocolate though hah. 

I cringe when I read some of the things the horses are being fed, only because I've read it very easy to make a horse colic. So what the deal? Pop tarts are ok for horses? Lol or your horses have stomaches of steel?


----------



## aquariangel (Aug 12, 2009)

I guess the weirdest thing is that my Pepper-cat likes lettuce. We had a short hair cat, Geddy Lee (went MIA) that was wores than a dog when it came to beggin, and he'd eat virtually anything. And Sammy the Beagle has actually eaten carrots! Well, Beagles, they'll eat anything, especially if their "person" is eating it! 

Here's a [link to] picture of my babies....in all their glory, LOL. Pepper is the Maine ****, Geddy Lee is the black & white short hair, and Mr. Sammy obviously the Beagle in the background. 

couldn't embedd the photo for some reason....

DSC02090-1.jpg picture by woundedhiker - Photobucket


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Awww...that's such a cute pic of them all napping on the bed.


----------



## FishySuzy (Jun 22, 2009)

My moms cat (my cat's brother, Tonkinese) likes Whataburger fries. He'll eat Sonic fries if he REALLY wants a fry, but loooooves Whataburger. My brothers' cat, a russian blue, loves Blue Bell, Guiness, and Pollo Regio, a DFW food chain. My cat likes butter. So did my first cat.


----------



## aquariangel (Aug 12, 2009)

jeaninel said:


> Awww...that's such a cute pic of them all napping on the bed.


 Thanks, they're my babies. Sad to report that Geddy Lee "escaped" since my departure from that house. I now have Sammy with me and Pepper, well, still trying to find him a new home. He's pretty much all alone over there now and I stop to see him every day or every other day just to love him up because he's so lonely. :-(


----------

